# PB12-NSD on it's way!



## koshia (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been trolling around this site for quite some time and finally I have something decent enough to post about!

i finally was able to put my first home theater together and have also found the subwoofer of choice. I can't wait for it to come and test it out! It should be a perfect sub w/ my new paradigm mini-monitors!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

These are dynamite subs and great bang for the buck. Congratulations... :T

Looking forward to hearing back from you after it is hooked up and you've had a chance to experience for a little while.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Koshia, welcome. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a great choice for a sub, Welcome aboard.

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm very pleased with mine, I hope you have as good an experience! What size room do you have? I'm in about a 3500 cu ft room and it easily fills it up.

We watched "Dark Knight" last weekend. I had to dial down the sub -3 db (love my NAD, the remote allows on the fly adjustment of center, sub and surrounds). Still doors and pictures were rattling!

Doug


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First welcome to the shack. :wave:Congrats on your new equipment, let us know what you think.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Koshia,

This really is a great sub, I just received mine and I love it. Night and day difference from a store bought sub.


----------



## koshia (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to this post, but I had to really experience this baby! No doubt about it, I do love it. Greatest bang for the buck that I have spent. Although, just last night my spider blew out from the casing. I contacted SVSounds and within minutes, I had an awesome response & self diagnostic. Looks like I'll be getting a new sub. speaker on the way to replace this one. It may be my settings that had blown this. I will have to double check after replacements of this sub.


This company's customer service is way beyond helpful. It seems like they're glued to their computer/gadgets 24/7 to help you .

Looking forward to replacing this baby & getting her kicking again.


----------

